# Louisiana Star Winner



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

http://www.nola.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2016/09/star_boat_winner_flunks_polygr.html#incart_river_home


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Hmm. Jerrid Adams wife. I've head that name before.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

x2


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Wait. In order to win, you have to catch a big fish. AND pass the poly. :fish:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

batmaninja said:


> Wait. In order to win, you have to catch a big fish. AND pass the poly. :fish:


Shut up! No way


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Raymond How is the fishing over there?


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Fixing to get good, I'll holla at ya


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Great, 

I told LA he should join the Texas CCA tournament next year since Texas has a lot more opportunities for his kids to win as compared to the prizes over there. 

I fig he could be on Sabine pretty quick from his house on the south end of BL.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

JimD said:


> Great,
> 
> I told LA he should join the Texas CCA tournament next year since Texas has a lot more opportunities for his kids to win as compared to the prizes over there.
> 
> I fig he could be on Sabine pretty quick from his house on the south end of BL.


I would do that but my kid would fail the poly


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I would do that but my kid would fail the poly

He may have gotten that from his dad. 
--------------

It is hard to fig out how many regular fishermen could pass a poly about any trip they do then talk with their buddies. 

I have seen trout grow from 28 to 30" on the way home from PM before. 

Remember one year in PM before the masses starting showing up we had a buddy with his GF and he did not make it up for the am trip so two of us both were able to talk about some 28- 30 inch trout that we supposedly caught with a straight face and how he should have gotten up and gone.  We had the buddy going because I have seen him catch more 28-30" trout than anyone else that I know. We did not tell him the truth till the next year.

One year I think he had 28" trout or better from 4 different bay systems and I was with him to see two of the fish. I had him beat over in E Maty with a 6.5 trout and we go to the sand on the bottom end of the lake looking for some reds and he came back dragging 28-29" ~8.5 lbs trout back. 

Fun times from years past.



I am ready for cool weather and wade fishing to start up.


----------



## skltex (Aug 13, 2005)

Heather entered a altered redfish in the Memorial Day SALT Tournament in Port Arthur.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

skltex said:


> Heather entered a altered redfish in the Memorial Day SALT Tournament in Port Arthur.


Altered meaning no nutz?


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*cca*

I am a little confused. Enter the tournament prior to fishing...if she sets the hook, and reels the fish in by herself.....what can make you fail? He is allowed to net the fish as well. Anxious to hear the outcome....seems to be a good guide....buddy fishes with him all the time....


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

tommy261 said:


> I am a little confused. Enter the tournament prior to fishing...if she sets the hook, and reels the fish in by herself.....what can make you fail? He is allowed to net the fish as well. Anxious to hear the outcome....seems to be a good guide....buddy fishes with him all the time....


Guess that's the $30,00.00 question isn't it?


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*r little*

Think you missed a zero...or maybe you meant to.....


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm betting he handed her the rod....cca doesn't let anyone else TOUCH the rod in the adult division. Make sure to gather facts before everyone gets a lynch mob ready.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*cca*

I may be mistaken on this but i asked this question before....actually called cca to clarify..offshore fishing multiple lines are put out while trolling ;so how can that not be considered a cast? What if he just free spooled the line out for her and handed her the rod...it states the fish has to be hooked by the angler as well as reeled in. Very grey area


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I think once you fail the CCA test on a fish and after the appeal and maybe re-test, you're then banned from the tournament in the future. It happened to someone I know, he set the hook on a flounder and let his kid reel it in. Polygraph technology is something of a joke, but it's the only thing standing between cheaters and their prize. All sorts of people give those polygraph tests, after they've completed a course. I've even been polygraphed by Freeport deputies for a fish....


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Not sure the Freeport deputies were even paid for the work, it was just a favor to Jimmy Evans. They drove to Tiki Island to polygraph us under an empty house, which was a little strange, three days after the tournament. While in uniform.

Not sure what polygraphers charge, but back in the early 1980s I heard it was $300 per person. It must be somewhat higher by now. The STAR polygrapher in 1993 had a proper office near the south loop 610 and got real mad if I cleared my throat, he said it messed up his test. I told him I shouldn't have ordered orange juice across the street from McDonalds. Ha ha. A day later he said I didn't pass the test. Wow. So a week later I was called back 200 miles to take the test again. Cha-ching! Somebody made another $300+ dollars. This I passed.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

Is a guide eligible?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*guide*

Correct me if im wrong but i believe a guide is only eligible if he/she has not excepted money within 3 yrs of entering the star.....


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

TH When are you going to move back down here? 

You need to move back and get a trailer and park it under the causeway bridge next to La Limits trailer over in Port Arthur you can saltwater fish again on a regular basis. 

jim


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Some chatter on Facebook this morning. Some are pointing to a possible beef between the Mrs's and CCA?


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*louisiana sportsman*

Louisiana sportsman website has a write up on it.....disqualified and protest was denied....awarded the runner up trout with new boat pending polygraph. ...altered redfish and now failed polygraph....not a good thing.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

tommy261 said:


> Louisiana sportsman website has a write up on it.....disqualified and protest was denied....awarded the runner up trout with new boat pending polygraph. ...altered redfish and now failed polygraph....not a good thing.


please post the link


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

http://www.louisianasportsman.com/details.php?id=10088


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

barronj said:


> http://www.louisianasportsman.com/details.php?id=10088


Interesting. Wonder if the guy who turned down the truck did it because it was a Chevy?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Interesting. Wonder if the guy who turned down the truck did it because it was a Chevy?


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Interesting. Wonder if the guy who turned down the truck did it because it was a Chevy?


Probably due to the taxes.

Mind blowing that a guide who has helped many anglers place in STAR has this happen to his wife. Makes you wonder if the test was wrong or she was???


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

She is pregnant and feels that could have effected the poly. I also dont think she was fishing with Jared when she caught the fish. Seems to be a lot to this story.


----------



## Canino (Jan 28, 2015)

batmaninja said:


> She is pregnant and feels that could have effected the poly. I also dont think she was fishing with Jared when she caught the fish. Seems to be a lot to this story.


According to this post, he took time off to take her fishing and she caught the fish:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1940178


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

barronj said:


> http://www.louisianasportsman.com/details.php?id=10088


Thanks! I got a few details about the SALT tourney fiasco. I wasnt there so this is 2nd hand info from someone who was there. She entered an altered redfish, chewed tail. The tourney weigh-master DQ'd her. Jared apparently threw a huge hissy fit and called the cops to the tourney. Which in my opinion was wrong. Every tourney has a rule that the weigh master has final say. Calling the cops to dispute the weigh master/tournament is just asking for trouble and embarrassment for you and your family. Now the whole fishing community knows the true colors of the Adams family.

If louisiana CCA knows about the SALT tourney then that could have had a major factor in their decision making process when rejecting her appeal. Heck they could have even asked her questions about the SALT tourney during the poly. If she was willing to weigh in an altered fish for a much smaller prize in a local tourney what makes CCA LA think she wouldnt do it for a much, much larger prize


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm sure after all the baseline questions one of the first questions would be if you ever been dq'd from a tournament for cheating? Almost positive I read on another forum that he wasn't with her when she caught the fish which seems to differ from post on here linked above.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Canino said:


> According to this post, he took time off to take her fishing and she caught the fish:
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1940178


He has posted notarized documents, to the courts and on the line that say literally the opposite.

I read that the baseline question was, have you ever done anything illegal? And she said yes.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

Ripin' Lips said:


> Thanks! I got a few details about the SALT tourney fiasco. I wasnt there so this is 2nd hand info from someone who was there. She entered an altered redfish, chewed tail. The tourney weigh-master DQ'd her. Jared apparently threw a huge hissy fit and called the cops to the tourney. Which in my opinion was wrong. Every tourney has a rule that the weigh master has final say. Calling the cops to dispute the weigh master/tournament is just asking for trouble and embarrassment for you and your family. Now the whole fishing community knows the true colors of the Adams family.
> 
> If louisiana CCA knows about the SALT tourney then that could have had a major factor in their decision making process when rejecting her appeal. Heck they could have even asked her questions about the SALT tourney during the poly. If she was willing to weigh in an altered fish for a much smaller prize in a local tourney what makes CCA LA think she wouldnt do it for a much, much larger prize


EDIT: It was the tournament director that called the police. Not Jared. He called the police because of jared's behavior.


----------



## Right_Hook (Sep 12, 2015)

Does any of this **** really matter anymore?


----------



## mac8111 (Jun 20, 2016)

Because I don't know ..... Tell me more about altered fish. Just curious


----------



## skltex (Aug 13, 2005)

mac8111 said:


> Because I don't know ..... Tell me more about altered fish. Just curious


The tail had been cut, the upper and lower tips had been rounded off. Jefferson County DA said didn't have enough evidence to prosecute.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Character; doing the right thing when nobody's looking.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

skltex said:


> The tail had been cut, the upper and lower tips had been rounded off. Jefferson County DA said didn't have enough evidence to prosecute.


To make a red fish that was slightly larger than 28" be right at or right under 28" I presume?


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

barronj said:


> To make a red fish that was slightly larger than 28" be right at or right under 28" I presume?


Yep, i've seen an altered tail in a little puny tourney before, we thought if $100 is that important, it's no use starting a fight over it.


----------



## skltex (Aug 13, 2005)

barronj said:


> to make a red fish that was slightly larger than 28" be right at or right under 28" i presume?


27 7/8"


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Right_Hook said:


> Does any of this **** really matter anymore?


Hillery is that you?:rybka:


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*illegal*

I am not backing jared or anyone else in this matter, i have read many different excuses or reasons why she failed....also read the facebook post from jared himself...i have never even met this guy..but what i dont understand is that he along with others are saying cca had something against him for his/her altering of a redfish....okay that may be true but irrelevant at the time of a given polygraph. Now my main question is; if they ask any person who has placed in the cca about ever doing anything illegal; and they say yes. Why is that gonna fail you? Running a stop sign is illegal, hell i got a reckless driving charge , am i gonna fail?..so why should anybody enter cca if thats true.? Im not buying it; that the reason she failed is because of saying she has done something illegal....post your thoughts on this


----------



## Canino (Jan 28, 2015)

The question about whether you've done anything illegal isn't so that CCA has a reason to eliminate you. It's a baseline question for the polygraph.

That's the way polygraphs work. They ask several questions that are designed to elicit certain responses and to establish a baseline first.


----------



## Right_Hook (Sep 12, 2015)

Profish00 said:


> Hillery is that you?:rybka:


Where's my wire?


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

tommy261 said:


> I am not backing jared or anyone else in this matter, i have read many different excuses or reasons why she failed....also read the facebook post from jared himself...i have never even met this guy..but what i dont understand is that he along with others are saying cca had something against him for his/her altering of a redfish....okay that may be true but irrelevant at the time of a given polygraph. Now my main question is; if they ask any person who has placed in the cca about ever doing anything illegal; and they say yes. Why is that gonna fail you? Running a stop sign is illegal, hell i got a reckless driving charge , am i gonna fail?..so why should anybody enter cca if thats true.? Im not buying it; that the reason she failed is because of saying she has done something illegal....post your thoughts on this


I know Jared and Heather. I can say that based on their story, I would have hired a lawyer and sued CCA. She was pregnant at the time and polygraph results potentially can have skewed results if the woman is 6 months pregnant and the baby is causing her pain. I do know from their FB post that they lost their protest and others have lost similar protests in the past. Knowing the family, I'm inclined to believe Heather Adams over a CCA that over the past ten years has become more and more in the pocket of politicians versus the fishermen they're suppose to represent.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

photofishin said:


> I know Jared and Heather. I can say that based on their story, I would have hired a lawyer and sued CCA. She was pregnant at the time and polygraph results potentially can have skewed results if the woman is 6 months pregnant and the baby is causing her pain. I do know from their FB post that they lost their protest and others have lost similar protests in the past. Knowing the family, I'm inclined to believe Heather Adams over a CCA that over the past ten years has become more and more in the pocket of politicians versus the fishermen they're suppose to represent.


You have that statement backwards, CCA has politicians who they lobby to keep the Comms in check in their pocket. Lawyers don't take these cases without up front money, figure $5,000.00 to get the **** show started and $250.00 per hour after that down payment is gone. I am currently over $30k with my team of sharks and it isn't over yet. How much would you spend to have less than a 50/50 chance of winning a $40,000.00 boat? I have only taken one poly for employment purposes and I was truthful per the tester. I really don't see how difficult passing a poly would be if there were nothing to hide. In the end, handling yourself with dignity and class when life throws you that proverbial curve ball means more than a first place trophy ever will.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't see how running a stop sign is relevant to a fishing tournament... Having been disqualified for cheating in past tournaments would be a whole 'nother story, and I'd say is very relevant.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Wonder what happened in 2014 when same angler declined the prize in the STAR tournament prior to being given the required poly?


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

My whole thing is if you know dang good and well you cheated, why try passing a poly?


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

SSST said:


> My whole thing is if you know dang good and well you cheated, why try passing a poly?


Why not? Maybe you will get lucky or maybe you think you are a really good b s artist.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

LaddH said:


> Why not? Maybe you will get lucky or maybe you think you are a really good b s artist.


I guess to each his own, i wouldn't want to be humiliated. By the way, not implying anything about this situation, just amazes me how many people can't pass the Star poly's.


----------



## Canino (Jan 28, 2015)

I've seen several accounts of people being denied prizes by CCA, but they're all only one side of the story. CCA never issues a release or gives an account of their side, so it's not really possible to make a determination about reasoning or fairness. This case is no different.

Edit - correction - I was mistaken about tournament rules


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

SSST said:


> I guess to each his own, i wouldn't want to be humiliated. By the way, not implying anything about this situation, just amazes me how many people can't pass the Star poly's.


I would not want to be humiliated either but cheaters by their nature are not troubled by these things or they would not have cheated to begin with. Besides you can just add another lie when you fail and claim it was rigged against you.
I know nothing about and I am implying nothing about this particular case.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*billygoat*

My stop sign statement was saying that anything to break the law is illegal.....i read his facebook post which said she failed because she, in the past, has done something illegal....to narrow it down for you(billygoat) a past tournament disquailification should be irrelevant cause a poly wasnt ever given, cops were called by an official but had no proof of the altered fish. Off the subject some, vijay singh got disqualified for cheating in multiple tournaments.....if he wins the masters fair and square, should they assume he cheated and take the green jacket from him? I dont know the whole story that is why i asked the question. This is about the 4th person i have heard fail a poly in cca.....one was proven that the individual wasnt signed up at the time of the catch....and failed that question...Breaking the law at some point in time, to me isnt why she failed....If pregancy was the reason, and it is a proven fact, why not give her a chance after the birth?


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

tommy261 said:


> My stop sign statement was saying that anything to break the law is illegal.....i read his facebook post which said she failed because she, in the past, has done something illegal....to narrow it down for you(billygoat) a past tournament disquailification should be irrelevant cause a poly wasnt ever given, cops were called by an official but had no proof of the altered fish. Off the subject some, vijay singh got disqualified for cheating in multiple tournaments.....if he wins the masters fair and square, should they assume he cheated and take the green jacket from him? I dont know the whole story that is why i asked the question. This is about the 4th person i have heard fail a poly in cca.....one was proven that the individual wasnt signed up at the time of the catch....and failed that question...Breaking the law at some point in time, to me isnt why she failed....If pregancy was the reason, and it is a proven fact, why not give her a chance after the birth?


So basically what you are saying is that jared said, "she did something illegal and is not eligible for the prize bc she did something illegal in the past". Correct? Im not on FB so i cant read his msg. From a logical view that makes no sense. Are we to believe that every STAR winner in the past, who passed poly and was granted prizes, is a pious saint who never broke a single law? Something isnt adding up here....... I'm willing to bet $100.00 that the poly admis didnt stop at "have you ever done anything illegal" and just let it go when she answered yes. I'm betting there were follow up questions that she failed. The poly admins can ask any question they want or deem relevant. They could have asked her if she knowingly entered an altered fish in any tourney, or have you ever been DQ'd from a tourney for a suspect fish.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I was asked if I had ever broke a Texas Fish and game law, I answered yes and passed my poly.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Possible reasons for cheating and trying to pass the test:

>I had a CEO tell me you can put a tack in your shoe, and mash on it with every question. That will screw up their baseline data.

>Some people believe taking a valium or equivalent drug will work.

>I read somewhere that there are cases of true sociopaths passing these tests with ease.

>A friend in Vidor used to be a polygrapher with the police force in Beaumont. He said he finally realized polygraphs are nonsense, and he went into a different line of work.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*rippin lips*

You are correct....i dont do facebook either....a friend who knows him read it word for word to me over the phone.....that is what we both got out of it. That she said yes to breaking the law, which failed her. Then he started about her being pregnant was another reason she failed. As well as the cca had something against them....it doesnt all add up. I wish that she could have won a boat, legally. If she set the hook and reeled it in with no help other than netting the fish; a polygraph would be passed...imo.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Kenner21 said:


> I was asked if I had ever broke a Texas Fish and game law, I answered yes and passed my poly.


An ex co-worker of mine used to bend a few rules in local bass tourneys answered yes to the same question but was clean that day and passed a poly.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

SSST said:


> An ex co-worker of mine used to bend a few rules in local bass tourneys answered yes to the same question but was clean that day and passed a poly.


 I was asked what laws I had broke and I replied honestly , I didn't have anything in mind but I have been fishing since I was a young kid and somewhere along the way I probably broke a law or two.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

When I was asked a similar question in preparing to take a poly, I said yes as well. I was then instructed to lie on that and other similar questions to establish a baseline for incorrect answers. It's likely the test showed deception throughout the test. Whether her pregnancy created that type of reaction, I don't know, but the poly examiner had nothing to gain by dq'ing her.


----------



## marlin lane (Mar 4, 2012)

many more people pass then fail-i do not believe that CCA wants to go out and fail anyone-they just want an honest result-unfortunately there are many people who bend the rules or do not believe they apply to them


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Each time I took the CCA poly I was asked if I had ever broken a Game and fish law. I say certainly I have been hunting and fishing for many years. They changed it and ask if I had broken any in the last 3 years. I passed.


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

In my 30 year LEO career, I ordered and was present for many polygraphs. In my humble opinion, the results all boil down to the skill level of the person administering the test. The poly is only a tool, the real skill is following up with what he believes are deceptive responses. Good interviewing skills are more important than the machine although I am sure some will disagree, just my observations.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*I've taken several*

As a result of tournament wins - baseline questions, start time questions, the usual run of the mill stuff, had one Carolina poly examiner go thru the usual yes , no stuff , the asked me out of the blue if I cheated on my taxes - almost had an apoplectic fit on that one -:mpd:

Its ALL dependent on the skill of the examiner, far too many people feel the need to cheat in winnings from fishing -

Polygraphs have and will be fooled - why the are un-admissible in court.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

The efficacy of the polygraph exam to detect whether a STAR tournament angler lied or cheated in attempt to claim a prize is moot. Fact is you agree to submit to a polygraph and you have to pass to be declared a winner when you register. Anybody who takes exception, for whatever reason, can elect not to enter. It is that simple. Here's a cut-and-paste of Texas STAR Rule-27:

_Any person, including minors and their parent/sponsor, entering a prize-winning fish, must agree to the taking of a polygraph test, if required, and each person entering the Tournament agrees to submit to a polygraph. Polygraph tests are to be taken at the time requested by the STAR Tournament Committee. Failure to take and/or to pass the polygraph SHALL result in disqualification. All travel expenses are to be paid by entrant. 28. Any protest must be submitted, in writing, to the CCA TX/STAR Tournament Director at 6919 Portwest Drive, Suite 100, Houston, TX 77024 by 5:00 p.m. on September 9, 2016. 29. The decision of the CCA TX, the Tournament Director, and the CCA Tournament Rules Committee, in their sole discretion, shall be final on any matter. _
_

_The rules of CCA Louisiana STAR contain the same requirements.


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

There are no absolutes in polygraph. It is based solely on interpretation. The only absolute can come as a result of confession obtained by the examiner/interagator.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey, what could go wrong with early 1920s technology? Ha ha.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polygraph

The first time I got polygraphed for a fish tourney was in 1986, and the bald-headed polygrapher, who looked like Telly Savalas, blew cigarette smoke right in my face and said, "There's something you're not telling me, boy..."

The last one was the Freeport deputies, a week after the Beach Bait and Tackle Tournament, though conducted at Tiki Island under a house, as stated earlier. Neither was STAR tournament, which I am also familiar with, and seemed to be more professional than the rest of the tournament tests.


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

KemoSabe said:


> You have that statement backwards, CCA has politicians who they lobby to keep the Comms in check in their pocket. Lawyers don't take these cases without up front money, figure $5,000.00 to get the **** show started and $250.00 per hour after that down payment is gone. I am currently over $30k with my team of sharks and it isn't over yet. How much would you spend to have less than a 50/50 chance of winning a $40,000.00 boat? I have only taken one poly for employment purposes and I was truthful per the tester. I really don't see how difficult passing a poly would be if there were nothing to hide. In the end, handling yourself with dignity and class when life throws you that proverbial curve ball means more than a first place trophy ever will.


So true


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

SSST said:


> I guess to each his own, i wouldn't want to be humiliated. By the way, not implying anything about this situation, just amazes me how many people can't pass the Star poly's.


Most everyone passes , very few fail unless they have bent the rules.
There's always some boob that tries to get away with it.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Cod Wallupper said:


> Most everyone passes , very few fail unless they have bent the rules.
> There's always some boob that tries to get away with it.


My BIL failed one for a BASS tournament years ago that we fished together. I know for a fact that he did not "bend" any rules.


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

boom! said:


> My BIL failed one for a BASS tournament years ago that we fished together. I know for a fact that he did not "bend" any rules.


Then he's in the minority of people who fail and don't cheat


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

*Making News Again*

Would you book a trip with a poacher? Guess he doesnâ€™t know what shame is.

http://www.louisianasportsman.com/details.php?id=11520


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Just another way to get your name out there. lol He sure seems to make the news a lot.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Not exactly the kind of advertising that I would want lol.

TH


----------



## Calfroper81 (Nov 4, 2012)

What a disgrace this guy is. First they cheat in fishing tournaments and now hes out poaching. Heck of a way to run and hopefully ruin your business being a grand champion DOUCHE!!!


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Will that effect a captains license?


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

batmaninja said:


> Will that effect a captains license?


One would hope. But it is Louisiana.


----------



## JoeintheBackyard (Sep 21, 2017)

He'll have his hunting and fishing license revoked for a couple years, no idea what they'll do about his guides license, he's just bright enough to try and sell that he's just guiding and not fishing on his charters :wink:. Guess LA STAR will have another new rule next year.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

batmaninja said:


> Will that effect a captains license?


Only a felony will affect Cpt License, this is probably not a felony in Louisiana. If "Character" was being given away this fella wouldn't bother getting inline unless it was the "Lack of Character" line. Being a betting man, he will probably be a weekend visitor at the local jail for a few months.
Can't wait to see all of his defenders of Virtue come out for this F'up.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Find me one police detective who will agree that if a person passes a polygraph, it means that he/she is innocent and they will quit investigating that person as a result. If passing doesn't mean that you are innocent, then failing doesn't mean that you are guilty. Period, end of story.

Give the same list of polygraph questions to a subject twice, using two different interviewers, and you won't get the same results. That tells you that the test results aren't repeatable, and that they are dependent on the interviewer as well as the interviewee. That's not science.

The lie detector is the interviewer, and the polygraph is a prop. The interviewer may be very good at his/her job, but that's not evidence. Which is the reason why polygraphs aren't admissible in court. Those funny rules about requiring evidence to convict someone of a crime. Fishing tournaments don't require evidence. Neither does the court of public opinion.

Ask yourself this: if there was hard evidence that a person was guilty, but a polygraph said that they weren't, would you let the polygraph convince you of their innocence? Then why in the world would you let one convince you of someone's guilt, without hard evidence?


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

All solid & rational logic pocjetty.

I will submit, however:

[ ]where there's smoke, there's fire
[ ]if it walks like a duck and talks like a duck, then it's a duck
[ ]recidivism
[x]all of the above, in the case of JA


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

No poly needed, two witnesses the perp shooting their mechanical deer on the side of a dark road.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

pocjetty said:


> Fishing tournaments don't require evidence.


I normally agree with you, and do to a point here.

But the tourney had rules, Jared didnt follow them. So he got the boot and not the check. I cant say that I fault the guys running the tourney. With the money that is getting thrown around with the tournaments, I dont really know what else they can do to keep people honest.

_â€œThe decision of the committee was to disqualify the participant under STAR Rule No. 34, which is, â€˜Failure to submit or to pass a required polygraph examination results in disqualification,â€™â€ Trascher said. _

Ask yourself this, if you make your living as a guide, are you going to road hunt at night (even in Louisiana)?


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

batmaninja said:


> I normally agree with you, and do to a point here.
> 
> But the tourney had rules, Jared didnt follow them. So he got the boot and not the check. I cant say that I fault the guys running the tourney. With the money that is getting thrown around with the tournaments, I dont really know what else they can do to keep people honest.
> 
> ...


All about Skreet Kred my man:sarcasm
Poster child for Social Media Whores R Us.


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

This guy. SMH


----------



## Redtailcharters.com (Jul 27, 2016)

As a licensed captain and a fishing guide in Louisiana I can clear up questions concerning the license. We are required to purchase annually a Louisiana charter captains license which costs an in state resident $250.00. In order to purchase this license we are required to mail a copy of our drivers license, proof of commercial insurance, and a copy of our regular FISHING license. So, if I lost my privileges of purchasing a fishing and hunting license, I could not renew my state charter captains license.


----------

